# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Dos expertos advierten de que el Tajo-Segura sólo puede modificarlo el Estado

## Embalses

*Dos expertos advierten de que el Tajo-Segura sólo puede modificarlo el Estado* 
05-11-2008 (La Verdad)La Verdad

El presidente Ramón Luis Valcárcel y el consejero de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, presentan hoy (11 horas, en San Esteban) el libro La constitucionalidad de los nuevos estatutos en materia de agua, elaborado a propósito de la reforma del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha que se tramita en el Congreso de los Diputados. Se trata de una publicación editada por el Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua y realizada por el catedrático de Derecho Constitucional y Político de la Universidad de Murcia (UMU), Ángel Garrorena, y el catedrático de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad de La Rioja y especialista en temas relacionados con la planificación hidrológica, Antonio Fanlo, según informó el Ejecutivo murciano. Ambos expertos analizan en este libro, desde una perspectiva «estrictamente constitucional», las reformas estatutarias, con especial atención al proyecto de reforma del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, y en referencia concreta a la «inconstitucionalidad» de las disposiciones y artículos en materia de agua que contempla. En este estudio, los catedráticos realizan un análisis pormenorizado de los argumentos constitucionales sobre los que fundamentan las actuaciones y derechos que se atribuyen los estatutos de autonomía. Proyecto de reforma Así, concluyen que el proyecto de reforma del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha «excede la función constitucionalmente atribuida a los estatutos y menoscaba las competencias que corresponden al Estado en materia de agua», todo ello, según se indica en el texto, «en detrimento de los intereses formalmente ya atribuidos por el Estado a la Comunidad de Murcia», como beneficiaria de las transferencias de agua procedentes de la cuenca del Tajo. Unas atribuciones y legislación respecto del trasvase Tajo-Segura, explican los autores, que «deben ser sólo y exclusivamente modificadas por el Estado, no por los estatutos de autonomía». Según los autores, la disposición transitoria primera, que pretende poner fecha de caducidad al trasvase Tajo-Segura, «muestra la indisimulada existencia de un ánimo beligerante que no se corresponde bien con el designio que debe presidir en la elaboración de estas normas, llamadas después a integrarse en un orden común regido por los principios establecidos en la Constitución Española». También analizan la importancia que tienen las nuevas formas de incidir las comunidades sobre el Estado, «forzando en muchas ocasiones sus márgenes de actuación y la constitucionalidad», en referencia a las reservas de agua a favor de una comunidad.

----------

